# Unknown Invert ID required



## Egmel (13 Aug 2011)

About 2mm long these guys have a hard shell and small antennae from one end. They are independent movers, sometimes by picking up the current other times in a more determined manner but I've as yet to work out how.
Other occupants in the tank are some Malaysian trumpet snails, some tubifex worms in the sand and some daphnia (This is my 'live food' tank which I was doing up to put some shrimp in later).
It's got a bit of ebay sumatran driftwood and some mosses in it (again from ebay).
So possible entry points are : 
*On the mosses
*In the live food cultures (unlikey as they'd been growing in a tub for some time before I set the tank up)
*Some flying critter came in through the window and laid them.

So does anyone know what they are?!
(I took one out to try and get some half decent photos)


----------



## Gill (13 Aug 2011)

I Think they are Called Seed Shrimp


----------



## scifficus (13 Aug 2011)

It's an OSTRACODA. Google it.


----------



## Egmel (14 Aug 2011)

Excellent, that's exactly what they are, there was I hoping I had baby mussels!  Right, now I know they're safe I can put some cherry shrimp across into this tank.


----------

